# 3D & Porn - A match made in heaven?



## Bambooben

Tech blog Gizmodo.com just posted an article with some interesting 3d news:

Here's the First 3D Porn Movie, At Last 


It is an actual 3d video, shot with 3d cameras like Avatar. It's not a convert after the fact like Clash of the Titans.


Not sure if this thread will get killed by the mods, but it shouldn't because the link is completly safe for work viewing.


The reason I think it might be important and worth discussing is the fact that like it or not the porn industry is supposed to be responsible for getting a lot of the tech we have to go mainstream, like the VCR. So I thought it would be worth discussing whether this will or won't help make 3d mainstream.


I'm sure if we keep the thread clean and the jokes to a minimum, the mods will see the value of the discussion and might keep the thread open..


----------



## Steve P.

Not even close to the first one. There were 3-D adult movies as far back as the 70s. I guess this is the first that will be made available for the new 3-D blu format though.


----------



## Bambooben




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Steve P.* /forum/post/18668814
> 
> 
> Not even close to the first one. There were 3-D adult movies as far back as the 70s. I guess this is the first that will be made available for the new 3-D blu format though.



This was shot with high end 3d cameras though, and is in actual 3d. Not the 70's red and blue glasses kind of stuff.


----------



## Steve P.

While there were some anaglyph adult films in the 1970's; there have also been several examples in full color polarized 3-D, even field sequential releases on VHS. All I'm saying is this is far from the first adult film in actual 3-D.


Should I admit to knowing that?


----------



## Colm

The Stewardesses, 1969...


----------



## fire407




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bambooben* /forum/post/18669959
> 
> 
> This was shot with high end 3d cameras though, and is in actual 3d. Not the 70's red and blue glasses kind of stuff.



Even the 3D movies made in the 50's used polarized glasses. People mistakingly think that the anaglyph glasses were used more than they were. And of course the stupid decision by Jerry Jones to have anaglyph glasses at the Dallas Cowboy game only leads to further confusion. Here is some good info from wikipedia.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/3-D_film


----------



## Steve P.

Yes I know, but he is likely referring to a series of anaglyphic adult movies released in the 1970s (Hard Candy, etc).


----------



## peter0328

There has been a site called Adult4D that has been around for a while that has offered adult 3D films that were shot with 2 cameras and are made for viewing with the NVIDIA 3D Vision system.


----------



## cybereality

Totally not the first 3D porn but whatever makes the headlines I guess.


----------



## TVOD

Any word from Paul Ruebens on how adult movies will do in 3D? A current TV display commercial shows sea life coming from out of the screen. I hate to think what will be coming out of the screen on these features.


----------



## chaz01




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *TVOD* /forum/post/18674734
> 
> 
> Any word from Paul Ruebens on how adult movies will do in 3D? A current TV display commercial shows sea life coming from out of the screen. I hate to think what will be coming out of the screen on these features.



rofl


----------



## ti-triodes

The thought of seeing Peter North in 3D actually boggles the mind.


----------



## MrBobb

Man, I was ho-hum on 3D until this porn stuff. The adult industry should get royalty for promoting this technology. Awainting 3D VR!


----------



## Ken H

From InvestorPlace.com



> Quote:
> 3D Porn Sales Will Be Watched by Panasonic and Sony
> 
> 
> June 3, 2010
> 
> 
> By Jeff Reeves, Editor
> 
> 
> When you think 3D TV, there possibilities are limitless. That game-winning touchdown pass spiraling out of your flat screen, alien invaders flying ships through the screen … and yes, even naked chicks strutting their stuff in your living room. It’s this latter and controversial content that is fueling the 3D business in Japan right now, where a pair of porn stars are leading the charge in developing three-dimensional entertainment that is compatible with Sony and Panasonic televisions.
> 
> 
> Before you scoff, keep in mind that *adult videos in Japan account for 30% of total video sales in the entire nation* according comments by Takashi Kadokura in a recent Bloomberg news article. That’s a whopping $1.2 billion in American dollars, so the cash is certainly there. And since the technology is there for Sony and Panasonic but the content isn’t, these 3D television manufacturers are not exactly expressing moral outrage over the fact that the porn industry is going to take the first steps for this new medium.
> 
> 
> Mika Kayama and Yuma Asami, the top (ahem) actresses of adult-movie maker S1 No.1Style, are set to debut in 3D this month with Kayama’s video set for release on June 7 and Asami’s video out in 3D format on June 19. It’s not exactly a coincidence that these videos are making a splash at the same time that Sony is launching its new 3D Bravia models. Panasonic is already selling 3D television sets in the U.S. and in Japan. Sharp Corp. and Mitsubishi Electric Corp. have said they plan to sell similar products.
> 
> 
> Though in the West there may be some highbrows and moralists who express shock at the fact that porn is leading the 3D revolution, let’s not forget that the first Internet startups that became profitable were actually pornographic in nature. In some strange way, XXX websites can take credit for proving the commercial viability of the new medium.
> 
> 
> It remains to be seen though if seedy early adopters are really necessary to being the 3D revolution. Worldwide shipments of 3-D TVs are expected to be 4.2 million units this year even without any consistent mainstream programming or cable channels. Some experts estimate next year’s total as high as 13 million based on these trends – almost 10% of the LCD flat screen market when you look at the projection of 170 million of the high-tech sets that will be sold this year.
> 
> 
> Whatever the future will be for 3D television, you can bet that industry insiders will be watching the release of Japanese porn titles this month – whether they want to admit it or not.


----------



## Ken H

Topic title changed.


----------



## DenisG

I will not watch porn in 3D. I do not want to see "the money shot" flying at me.


----------



## Ken H




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18731764
> 
> 
> I will not watch porn in 3D. I do not want to see "the money shot" flying at me.



That's what the glasses are for.....


----------



## Jack Rainville

You guys are probably too young to remember but way back when I was a kid in the '70's they were already beaming 3D porn right into our homes on a standard TV signal. Just go search Youtube for "Dr Tongue's 3D House of Stewardesses" to check it out. It was quite a lot for a little kid to take in.


Dr Tongue was a visionary. He introduced people to the miracle of 3D Smell-O-Rama in a spray can, which he used to great effect in "Dr Tongue's 3D House of Slavechicks" where you could actually smell the perfume and the flavored lip gloss, among other things.


----------



## Abilor




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *ken h* /forum/post/18731893
> 
> 
> that's what the glasses are for.....



:d


----------



## Waboman

 Hong Kong film makers shoot 'first' 3D porn.


----------



## NetworkTV




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18731764
> 
> 
> I will not watch porn in 3D. I do not want to see "the money shot" flying at me.



Maybe that's why Mom always said you'd go blind...


"You'll shoot your eye out!"


...or maybe poke it out...


----------



## Dingaling2004

Hey there guys, I thought porn was going to be the saviour of hd-DVD???? I remember that Sony would not have a bar of the porn industry (excuse the pun!) when they introduced bluray and The hd-DVD forum was making the technology available to the adult industry. We all know how that ended. Not sure if I really want to see this programming in 3d. And there's only one thing sadder than watching porn by yourself and that's doing it with glasses on. Kinda hard to explain that one away... Cheers.


----------



## Vincent Shaw




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Bambooben* /forum/post/18668363
> 
> 
> Tech blog Gizmodo.com just posted an article with some interesting 3d news:
> 
> Here's the First 3D Porn Movie, At Last
> 
> 
> It is an actual 3d video, shot with 3d cameras like Avatar. It's not a convert after the fact like Clash of the Titans.



By all accounts, this is nothing more than a re-release of KAMA-SUTRA: LES SECRETS DE L'ART AMOUREUX (_Kama Sutra: The Secrets to the Art of Love_), first unleashed on the world in 2005! However, it WAS shot in dual-video, and this is the first time technology has allowed it to be released on home video to its full stereoscopic advantage.


But no, it isn't the first 3-D 'Adult' movie. There's a nudie which dates as far back as 1960 (ADAM AND SIX EVES, not released until 1962) and, as others have noted, THE STEWARDESSES initiated a trend for smutty stereoscopy throughout the 1970's.


As for those producers trying to palm off SEX AND ZEN as the 'first' 3-D porn...


----------



## everyperson




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Vincent Shaw* /forum/post/19029518
> 
> 
> By all accounts, this is nothing more than a re-release of KAMA-SUTRA: LES SECRETS DE L'ART AMOUREUX (_Kama Sutra: The Secrets to the Art of Love_), first unleashed on the world in 2005! However, it WAS shot in dual-video, and this is the first time technology has allowed it to be released on home video to its full stereoscopic advantage.
> 
> 
> But no, it isn't the first 3-D 'Adult' movie. There's a nudie which dates as far back as 1960 (ADAM AND SIX EVES, not released until 1962) and, as others have noted, THE STEWARDESSES initiated a trend for smutty stereoscopy throughout the 1970's.
> 
> 
> As for those producers trying to palm off SEX AND ZEN as the 'first' 3-D porn...



The best thing about the original "3D-STEWARDESSES" was the way they presented the opening title and star credits. To those who have not seen it, the opening credits alone are worth the price of admission. To those of you who have seen it, you probably have a very broad smile on your face. The rest of the film was pure soft core junk.


A synopsis of the film, which had some 3D historical significance(This is rated "G")







:

http://www.dvddrive-in.com/reviews/n...sses69713d.htm 


Just added this site. If you have the "cardboard" red/blue 3D glasses, you can view some 3D stills from the film. NOTE: RED goes over your RIGHT eye in these stills. These stills are rated "G", except for one rated "PG":

http://www.thestewardesses.com/?go=picindex 


Still one more 3D site: The top 10 myths about original 3D(some of which is relevant today):

http://www.3dfilmpf.org/info-top-10-3D-myths.html


----------



## edtorious

Do you guys know where we can rent or buy 3D Blu-ray adult films?







I searched Google but I only got few result, I thought this would be popular by now







Does the cable or satellite companies carry 3D adult films also?


----------



## tory40




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *DenisG* /forum/post/18731764
> 
> 
> I will not watch porn in 3D. I do not want to see "the money shot" flying at me.


*At* you? Doesn't it go away from you? What kind of porn are YOU guys watching, lol.










Actually now that i think about it, i don't want to see a money shot in 3D period.


----------



## Summa

Perverts!!


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Summa* /forum/post/21512845
> 
> 
> Perverts!!



we all are...


----------



## Rach

I'm not sure it's a match made in "heaven" as the title suggests...


----------



## insman1132

Interesting discussion. But is it for sale in the USA?


----------



## edtorious




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *insman1132* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Interesting discussion. But is it for sale in the USA?



Yes some site do sell them in US.


----------



## Lee Stewart

*3-D Porn is Hard To Find*



> Quote:
> While normally front-runners with new technology, the adult entertainment industry is decidedly "split" on shooting and showing its' wares in 3-D. So found trade reporters at this year's just ended Adult Entertainment Expo in Las Vegas.





> Quote:
> Also "holding off" on 3-D is Pink Visual. President Allison Vivas believes that consumers are reluctant to use their "family-centric," living room-situated 3-D TV for viewing hardcore stuff. She also argues that the technology is better suited for action and horror movies than porn because "the things that can come at you" (in 3-D porn) "are the things that a male viewer does not want coming at them."












http://www.philly.com/philly/blogs/gizmo/137971123.html


----------



## 2D3D

Jailhouse Heat 3D is a real 3D porn... Ive heard !


----------



## amoney805

Does anyone have a list of porn that was shot in 3d? And if they are any good? My gf wants to know.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amoney805* /forum/post/21674110
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of porn that was shot in 3d? And if they are any good? My gf wants to know.



Jailhouse Heat 3D is the Avatar of porns when it comes to 3D and it is more like a comedy porn. _Your gilrfriend_ will like it alot


----------



## ambesolman




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *amoney805* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> Does anyone have a list of porn that was shot in 3d? And if they are any good? My gf wants to know.



Riiiiight


----------



## systox

so i take it no free websites full of stereoscopic "media" has distinguished itself yet huh?


----------



## Jamesrs31




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systox* /forum/post/21731112
> 
> 
> so i take it no free websites full of stereoscopic "media" has distinguished itself yet huh?



check your private messages


----------



## systox

I stand corrected.







)))))


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *systox* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> so i take it no free websites full of stereoscopic "media" has distinguished itself yet huh?



For giggles I went online a while ago and there is actually some quality but some with 3D so bad my head was killing me.


Surprised that from most if what I saw there was no ghosting/crosstalk but only previews since it was a pay site.


----------



## mr_jbloggs

Are these filmed for depth affect or pop-out effect


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21740014
> 
> 
> For giggles I went online a while ago and there is actually some quality but some with 3D so bad my head was killing me.
> 
> 
> Surprised that from most if what I saw there was no ghosting/crosstalk but only previews *since it was a pay site*.



So how much did that set you back !?


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> So how much did that set you back !?



Haha didn't sign up. They had a decent amount of previews to check out the hype. I have to say its way better than 2D lol.


----------



## 2D3D




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *upstate-avfan-da* /forum/post/21743822
> 
> 
> Haha didn't sign up. They had a decent amount of previews to check out the hype. I have to say its way better than 2D lol.



PM me the link please!







um , Its for a friend


----------



## timtationx

This thread is all kinds of hilarious.


----------



## Ophion75




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *2D3D* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> PM me the link please!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> um , Its for a friend



Yea...uh my friend wants it as well


----------



## upstate-avfan-da




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ophion75* /forum/post/0
> 
> 
> 
> Yea...uh my friend wants it as well



Google is your friend 


I didn't bookmark the site since I was only after some samples


----------

